# Timing chain issue



## oss1000 (May 14, 2014)

2002 Maxima will not start up. The motor sounds like its turning over but wont catch and start. There is fire because i removed spark plug and checked. The fuel pump is turning on. The battery is not low. The starter is working. Could the timing chain have skipped and is missing time? The car was driven and parked for the evening and when i tried to start, it wont. Any suggestions on what to check would be appreciated. I am located near Louisville, Ky


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

More than Likely you have a defective Cam sensor...I would place the #1 cyl at TDC and check that the combustion chamber is sealed!!! You can either look at your cam lobe position both cams on there base circles not there lifting/raised portion of the Cam!!!


----------

